# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  cách gắn công tắt hành trình và set home?

## hoitm

Chào ACE mình đã hoàn thành khung sườn máy cnc và động cơ, tuy nhiên tới phần gắn công tắt hành trình thì chưa được. khi moto chạm vào CTHT nhưng nó không đứng yên. (dùng tay để chạy jog). về phần port thì mình làm đúng theo hướng dẫn, khi lấy tay chạm vào thì đèn trên bob nhấp nháy.






và anh em cho hỏi thêm khi dùng CTHT thì có cần soft limits không vấn đề này mình còn mơ hồ quá


và khi gắn CTHT thì mình xác định hành trình của máy mình bằng cách nào vậy, thánks

----------


## solero

Công tắc bác đang đấu vào chân NO hay NC vậy?

----------


## CKD

Đã bật mà khi active nó không tác động thì có thể bob có vấn đề chăng?
Kiểm tra bằng cách bấm tổ hợp Alt + F7 (Diagnotigs) để xem các LED limit & home có đổi màu khi được active không?
- Nếu không thì do BOB hoặc config pin & port chưa đúng.
- Nếu có thì có chổ nào config vẫn chưa đúng.

----------


## thuhanoi

Tùy loại BOB mà các chân (pin number) có thể khác biệt nhau ---> nên kiểm tra kỹ (mới đầu đụng đến BOB mach3 thiệt tình không có biết cái dzụ này nên phán BOB hư, mua cái khác  :Big Grin:  )

----------


## hoitm

> Công tắc bác đang đấu vào chân NO hay NC vậy?


mình đấu vào chân nc

----------


## lesonct

> mình đấu vào chân nc


như cấu hình trên thi đấu CTHT là NO

----------

hoitm

----------


## hoitm

> như cấu hình trên thi đấu CTHT là NO


mình nối no và chạy được nhưng khi bắt song song 2 cái thì o chạy được. mình nối com 24vdc và no vào no và com nối vào bob như vậy đúng o vậy.

----------


## solero

Công tắc hành trình mà dùng kiểu nối tiếp nhau thì phải để là thường đóng (Nomal Close - NC). Chủ thớt nối như vậy là đúng rồi.

Khuyến cáo nên dùng loại thường đóng, khi bị đứt dây (dó chuột cắn) thì máy sẽ báo lỗi. Nếu dùng thường mở khi đứt dây máy sẽ không biết và CTHT sẽ vô tác dụng.

Nếu có điều kiện nên nối CTHT riêng cho từng đầu của từng trục ( 6 chân). Khi đó chạm CTHT bên phải motor sẽ quay ngược sang trái được.

Còn cấu hình thì phải xem lại BOB thôi. Mỗi BOB có một kiểu cấu hình khác nhau. Bác chụp hình BOB lên đây xem nào.

----------

hoitm

----------


## hoitm

mình nối tiếp theo cách    
 24vdc vào com rồi no vào no nc vào nc và com vào input. khi chạm thì máy dừng. nhưng cho hỏi anh e thêm là làm sao để sét tọa độ 00cho máy chạy về nhỉ. mỗi lần chạy về lại đụng vào CTHT sao. 
 xin lỗi dt cùi nên o úp ảnh được

----------

